# Stolen Chihuahua!



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

New York, NY - Tiny Male Chi - "Harry" stolen when thieves broke into owner's SUV and took three bags, one of which was Harry in his carrier. It's feared that the thieves may have let him go since they were not expecting to find a living creature in their bags. The burglary occurred at the Whole Foods on Bowery just south of Houston at 7pm EDT on Saturday, April 9, 2011. 

Harry's owners are offering a $2,500 REWARD for his SAFE RETURN - NO QUESTIONS ASKED. Owner contact is Rob Teeters ~ [email protected] .. will provide phone info when available.

Please share with your friends, neighbors, online networks, *anyone* who lives in this area that can help find this little boy...


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awwww thats so sad I hope that he is found.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

My heart just sank reading that. I so hope someone finds this little guy and does the right thing and returns him to his family.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I wish people would think twice when they leave a pet in a car,this happens so often


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

You don't think bad things can happen to you until they actually do. I unfortunately know how these poor people are feeling right now and I pray they find Harry safe and sound.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh how awful. Poor little fella must be terrified. Not only do I hope Harry is found, safe, sound and in good health, but that the thieves are found and strung up by their nasty fungus ridden toenails. People who steal children and dogs are the layer beneath the scum in the pond.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

thats so sad  I hope they find him


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

This is terrible, I really hope they find the poor little guy. After reading all of the horrible stories of Chi's going missing I could never leave my baby anywhere. It makes me so worried when I see little dogs tied up outside the supermarket with nobody watching them.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh no!! This is awful! I pray Harry is safely returned.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh I hope he os found safe.....so sad. I have had to leave Zoey in the car for a few minutes when running into the grocery store and I always worry about that. Don't think I will be doing it anymore...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That's so sad.  I hope he gets home safely. Poor baby. He's probably so confused, and misses his family dearly.


----------

